# Trouble deciding... Eldar or Tyranids? need help.



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

So far i have read dozens of tactics and articles on both Eldar and Tyranids, and i have found both of them appealing both game wise, fluff and even models. But seeing as it would cost too much money collecting both at the same time, i need some opinions on whether i should get one or the other more. ( My sudden and recent want for both those armies comes from the fact that i have Read the new Nid dex and have read RageWind's fantastic Eldar guide/tactica. ) I dont really have a preference on play style because i like to mix it up, so any suggestions for the most tactically sound ways to field them would be highly appreciated. I have been thinking of a couple of possibilities about both armies on how to field them and they are:

Eldar
-------
Mech list (lots of tanks and manouvering)
CC specialised force ( Avatar, Fuegan, shining spears, wraithlords, etc)
Reserve list? or maybe long distance pummeling?

Tyranids
---------
Horde list ( tons of Hormos, Termas, and Gargoyles with Venomthropes and Tervigons, with additional support)
Reserves,Deep Strike CC list- ( Trygon Primes with there Subterranean rule, Deathleaper with pheromone trail, Swarmlord in reserve, Genestealers outflank, Hormos in Mysteic Spores or Gargoyles with winged Tyranid Prime/Tyranid warriors)
Balanced list??


----------



## ScorpionBrood (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know much about Eldar but I find that Tyranids are great at giving each unit/model a specific role and then fulfilling it. The only units that don't follow that are the Tyrant, Carnifex, and Warrior due to their customization. Going off of that I can say that if you take all the units that have one job you can make a great theme army, (like your deepstrike and horde armies). Again, I don't know much about Eldar so can't give you much advice, just stuff to think about.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I definatly will keep the tactical flexibility of the Tyrant, Warriors, and Carnifex in mind. Though i have heard of some really bad things about Mr. Fexy because of his init and point cost.  i was leaning heavily for a deep striking Nids army because of the fact that they can get right into my enemies face right away with big scary units and giving them a very low chance of getting alot of shots on my army. I also liked the great choices of CC that the Tyranids supply with abundance, also the certain shooty aspects of the army, and more importantly there intimadating big baddies!


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

Go with the Nids they just got a new codex so you can rely on them not changing up anytime soon. Also just imagine the look on your opponents faces when they see with 100+ nids on the table.

Now I may sound a little bias because I just got started with Nids and I'm on a new codex high right now, but still just imagine.

Plus the models just look nice. k:


----------



## ScorpionBrood (Jan 22, 2010)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> I definatly will keep the tactical flexibility of the Tyrant, Warriors, and Carnifex in mind. Though i have heard of some really bad things about Mr. Fexy because of his init and point cost.  i was leaning heavily for a deep striking Nids army because of the fact that they can get right into my enemies face right away with big scary units and giving them a very low chance of getting alot of shots on my army. I also liked the great choices of CC that the Tyranids supply with abundance, also the certain shooty aspects of the army, and more importantly there intimadating big baddies!


Emphasis on big scary units. The Mawloc/Trygon is slightly under 6 inches tall! Even if you spend the minimum points on those guys they are going to be huge targets for your opponent. It's fun seeing their face after they realize that your CC units are about to attack them and they were focusing all their fire power on the Mawloc/Trygon.  Man, that never gets old, and yes I do agree that it is a huge plus that they just got a new codex. Great time to start with the new plastic Ravener and Gargoyle kits out there.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Plus Genestealers are one of, if not, the best CC troop in the game. Add a Blord with Hypnotic Gaze, and any squad with a HQ is toast.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

So far i have heard some interesting suggestions concerning Tyranids, but is there no Eldar player out there that can help battle against the Tyranids and gain a victory in this by convincing me that Eldar is the better way to go, and possibly get a future Eldar player?


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

I hear these people, boasting about their cc capabilities. Their cool models, how _scary_ they are. I ask you; when you spend the third consecutive turn firing at Jack's fortuned, cover saved tank, only to score no damage AGAIN, but I've given you no better targets; when your cc units die in droves, reach my lines and I simply move everything half a board away; when you KNOW that next turn Prince Yriel is going to come out of that tank and kick arse, and not even the combined firepower of your entire army stops it*; why do you keep playing me? 
There are other armies, it's true. And a losing Eldar player loses hard, it's true. But our victories are so sweet, so brutal; how can mindless beasts dancing to a single tune compare with such elegant destruction?

BY WHICH I MEAN: Eldar mix the most destructive with the most fragile; they're a strange and deadly army which delights in the capacity to only offer your opponent bad choices.

*in related news, I recently played a 750 point three-way battle in which Prince Yriel single-handedly phased out an entire Necron army. No other unit in the game did any damage to any Necron units.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Jack Mac said:


> I hear these people, boasting about their cc capabilities. Their cool models, how _scary_ they are. I ask you; when you spend the third consecutive turn firing at Jack's fortuned, cover saved tank, only to score no damage AGAIN, but I've given you no better targets; when your cc units die in droves, reach my lines and I simply move everything half a board away; when you KNOW that next turn Prince Yriel is going to come out of that tank and kick arse, and not even the combined firepower of your entire army stops it*; why do you keep playing me?
> There are other armies, it's true. And a losing Eldar player loses hard, it's true. But our victories are so sweet, so brutal; how can mindless beasts dancing to a single tune compare with such elegant destruction?
> 
> BY WHICH I MEAN: Eldar mix the most destructive with the most fragile; they're a strange and deadly army which delights in the capacity to only offer your opponent bad choices.
> ...


1) Nice Speech...very motivational for all the Eldars.
2) Your prince sounds pretty awesome, I need to see an Eldar book to check his stats....be back momentarily *dashes off*


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

haha, now were getting somewhere. 

I really do like prince yriel, but Eldrad seems more of a better choice for army support and i just cant get over the Avatar of Khaine! he is really a beast of a model. 10 WS! makes me laugh at anything trying to score a hit on him in CC. though i do wish they gave him a better armor save. like a 2+? come on GW! his body is solid rock and molten lava! way better then termie armor. lol


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ya man ws 10 is great but you have to remember the model is quite large and there are armies out there that have units who ignore ws when attacking.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i have recently decided to start eldar (i wanted a challenge for my painting) from what i know of the eldar they can do everything right or every thing wrong , but when you do everything right you get that nice warm feeling of being able to say 
"im feeling a bit cold maybe ill use that squad of melta armed soldiers to light up another one of your tanks."


----------



## Shadowfire (Mar 20, 2010)

oooh, Eldar or Tyranids.... good call, tough call

My main is Eldar, but I do have a 'Stealer army on standby, to just charge.... scuttle forward and rip the opponent to shreds is a a great change from the more mentally challenging use of Eldar

-cue flaming by nids players- :angry:

Though nids are a great army and I love my stealers, they do pretty much one trick, in a few different ways and very well.

Eldar, are a little more of a challenge, far more tactical possibilities, I would say harder to play, but awesome when it goes right!


----------



## Frogthor (Mar 13, 2010)

Eldar by far. Wraithlords KICK ASS. Farseer and council? WASTE! But guardians suck...But banshees? WASTE! Eldar is the way to go, not nids. Nids suck. I used to play them.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Eldar are a brilliant challenge to play and if used right can take the enemy apart piece by piece. 

Also:
Fire Dragons (Squad of pure melta's)
Banshee's (Whole squad of power weapons)

'Your Craftworld needs YOU'


----------

